

Want privacy? Tell Apple to integrate PGP into Mail and OSX. - fintler
http://www.apple.com/feedback/macosx.html

======
fintler
Larry Page could also avoid a future media debacle like this by integrating
PGP into Gmail/Chrome.

Accusations would end very quickly when the response is "Just use PGP".

[http://www.google.com/tools/feedback](http://www.google.com/tools/feedback)

------
mtgx
And OTR/ZRTP in their chat/video-chat apps. Not just Apple, though, but every
company that offers such services, if they want me to trust my data with them
again. Same goes for the cloud storage services.

